# Beware



## andy52 (Sep 26, 2008)

well i just pulled my grow.i have a large area out back and caught a ***** detective sitting out back.3 times now hes been there.finally got to sneak on him and check his vehicle out.U.S. CUSTOMS. beware ones that have lost seeds and money orders in the mail.pulled all my hydro and went ahead and harvested my big ladies.they were almost ready anyway.took thwe product to another location to dry.just though i would warn some.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

That is crazy, this war on pot is becoming pathetic.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

if there was a "knock and talk" from leo, what wuld be the best to do ?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> well i just pulled my grow.i have a large area out back and caught a ***** detective sitting out back.3 times now hes been there.finally got to sneak on him and check his vehicle out.U.S. CUSTOMS. beware ones that have lost seeds and money orders in the mail.pulled all my hydro and went ahead and harvested my big ladies.they were almost ready anyway.took thwe product to another location to dry.just though i would warn some.


 

You say a large area, what makes you sure it just wasnt spotted?
Did you loses seeds in the mail recently?

Either way lay low and be cool.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Grow 

andy got 'THE' letter arrive, customs stopped a money order to the Doc 

Then customs show up out back, just coincidence?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Grow
> 
> andy got 'THE' letter arrive, customs stopped a money order to the Doc
> 
> Then customs show up out back, just coincidence?


 
I see, damm I just ordered seeds from the Doc.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

Hippy, did andy lose a package in the mail to customs? I think I remember seeing that somewhere recently.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31692

Grow, lots have reported deliveries after andy told us of his interception.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 26, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> That is crazy, this war on pot is becoming pathetic.


 
*:rant: The prohibition is far greater a crime than the weed itself, no one dies from the use of weed, but LE and CRIMINALS have killed and will continue* *until this senseless prohibition is halted and the $$$profit$$$ motive is removed*


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree completely. I can't say I would be very polite to any officer sitting near my property. I definitely would have approached them and asked if there was a edit problem. There was a private detective last year that was watching the neighbors house from our driveway, I banged on her car window until the other private detective pulled up then i looked at him and asked what the hell was going on. They said they were performing an investigation and i told them to get the hell out of here and find another way to investigate.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah i did approach him and they had cameras set up in the back of a blacked out suv.i kinda crept up on them.startled them too,lol.the ***** popped his badge out and said we have cause to believe i am cultivating mj.i told the ***** to either arrest me or leave me the **** alone.he told me that he would be back with a warrant.so i pulled everything i had.he also asked if i missed an order i had placed.he pissed me off to the max.well my place is clean and i am keeping my grow stuff.started some tomatoes today.just a ***** having to pull my plants,8 in dwc about 5 weeks old and 4 more about a week old.and 2 plants that had just started in to heavy flower.i did get 1 fricking plant that was almost ready.the *** holes are back out there now as i type this.low life mothers.just everyone that got their seeds or m.o.'s seized,beware


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 26, 2008)

*You were lucky so far, and smart to see the direction of the wind :aok: *


----------



## Alistair (Sep 26, 2008)

Andy, did you put your tomatoes under the lights instead?  If so, if those dudes come busting down your door they'll bust you for growing tomatoes.  If that should come about you might be able to sue them.  I don't believe in suing, but in a case such as that I'd do it.

One dude near where I live was raided.  The cops busted into his house only to discover that they were at the wrong house.  The man sued and won a $25,000 settlement. The police officer in charge was demoted.  Now, if that dude wants to grow he can do it without any worries for the police; they won't bother him again!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

whoo andy, jeez man be sure you don't leave any traces of mj leaves etc..
and keep your house clean.. and take snapshots in ur house after clean so you can have proofs if they did raid your house wrong time..

unbelievable what the heck leos want from you?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 26, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> yeah i did approach him and they had cameras set up in the back of a blacked out suv.i kinda crept up on them.startled them too,lol.the ***** popped his badge out and said we have cause to believe i am cultivating mj.i told the ***** to either arrest me or leave me the **** alone.he told me that he would be back with a warrant.so i pulled everything i had.he also asked if i missed an order i had placed.he pissed me off to the max.well my place is clean and i am keeping my grow stuff.started some tomatoes today.just a ***** having to pull my plants,8 in dwc about 5 weeks old and 4 more about a week old.and 2 plants that had just started in to heavy flower.i did get 1 fricking plant that was almost ready.the *** holes are back out there now as i type this.low life mothers.just everyone that got their seeds or m.o.'s seized,beware



Geez, Andy, you have nerves of steel!  I'd be a wreck.  I was just getting ready to order me some fancy seeds...  It's terrible what happened to you and I feel awful for you but you're a real hero to let us all know about it.  I for one really appreciate it.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 26, 2008)

That sucks, man. Good luck, andy


----------



## JBonez (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG Andy! your my hero, way to tell that punk with to much time on his hands. That really urks me man, i really am having a hard time understanding their motives here, thats bull, I mean, who are you hurting? What right do they have investigating you! God i want to go back to England so bad, this country blows! Andy, i must try to say (even tho you prob know) they have NO case against you Whatsoever! If they come back, stand your ground and give them nothing, get an attorney, say you cant read and want an attorney present if they return, document everything and dont put up with that crap. Man im so mad right now. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 26, 2008)

well they did come back.with a warrant.suspicion of sales and cultivation and attempt to import.believe that crap.i sat there 2 hrs and would not talk without my attorney.heheheh hes in ms. and is licensed to practice here also.he made a couple calls and the bitches were seeing red.had to let me go.the main man reamed their *** in front of me.lol telling me he would be back.gotta love it and i just am too blazed right now to do justice to this event.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 26, 2008)

*wow, again you are lucky :aok:*


----------



## omnigr33n (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow you are lucky.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I'm assuming that they found nothing.  That being the case, then why did the man in charge say that he'd be back?

I must agree with ArtVandolay, you must have nerves of steel.  Did they want to take your compy too?  What did they say about your tomato plants?


----------



## andy52 (Sep 26, 2008)

my attorney say they have some type evidence of my online purchases.the kicker is i do have pepper and tomato plants growing inside.thats all,lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 26, 2008)

+ one for andy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 26, 2008)

papabeach,

You are in desperate need of an English Grammar class. I do not understand a  word you say. Or better yet. Shoot papa i'z knot noing wat u meen. I am sure you are a cool dude but I just can not comprehend a complete sentence from you.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 27, 2008)

I wonder if these customs agents were expecting you to grow with the seeds they confiscated?  Just a bit of humor.   So, it seems like they don't have much on you, if anything.  You did the smart thing; you kept your mouth shut.  Bravo!  That was pretty funny that they came by and busted your tomato crop.

I think papabeach does that on purpose.  Once in awhile he speaks a coherent sentence.  Most of time he speaks like the characters in the Uncle Remus stories.

Oh well, He comes across as a real nice guy, and I'm glad that's he's a member here.


----------



## 215zealot (Sep 27, 2008)

good luck.  this hobby is all about secrecy.   i try to make sure im the squarest, nerdiest person in the world around my neighbors and landlord.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

wow that  kinda stops me dead in my tracks on my ideas/plans for orderin some auto seeds or any specific strain at that.  if one time it happens that they actuall  follow it from start to end then u bet ya arse they will do it again wit someone else somewhere else too. who knows tho.  i just wonder wat provoked them to investigate and why when there so many hundreds if not thousands of others that have ordered seeds online and either  had them confiscated or even the payments to the seedbanks. 
u didnt order  like a whole butt load of seeds at one time did ya? 
  not me  no more am i thinkin of orderin seds i will just take my chances on my bagseeds i save or hope maybe that one my males opened a ball or two  before i pulled them. that way i'll get some seeds. but all i ever get is saativas most in the bags round here.
  it just too risky for me to even attempt it. too much to lose etc... 
  thank you for sharing ur experience with us all man.
 i'm sure it turned a few lights on for some of us think of orderin online an all that.
  i say u got hard nerves too man. cuz i'd have prolly wet myself especially if i was high an they came to me like that.  
  i'm sorry ya had ta deal wit it but myself i beet a possession and paraphelia charge due to illegal serch and seizure and let me tell you this. it was the most intence feeling of satisfaction ever in my life just knowin they tried to  step on me and lost. i say that feeling for me was worth the 2 days in jail and a loss of a smaller bag of weed and some old pipe. 
quarter ounce shwag= 50$
cheap pipe at head shop=  10$
weekend in jail=  150$ work wage loss
the feelin you know u fought leo and won=   *priceless...*


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I wonder if these customs agents were expecting you to grow with the seeds they confiscated?  Just a bit of humor.   So, it seems like they don't have much on you, if anything.  You did the smart thing; you kept your mouth shut.  Bravo!  That was pretty funny that they came by and busted your tomato crop.
> 
> I think papabeach does that on purpose.  Once in awhile he speaks a coherent sentence.  Most of time he speaks like the characters in the Uncle Remus stories.
> 
> Oh well, He comes across as a real nice guy, and I'm glad that's he's a member here.



I didn't snitch no body!!, I'm sorry if no one understands my grammers..  I would be more glad if leos don't understand my grammars at all... here where I lives, the leos hates me so much becuz I says "you can not arrest me with my half quarter bag" and all that craps..  Im glad andy is smart enough to clean up right away  I aint scare of leos ethier... so far i has 5 state troppers fired for not having a interpeter assitance with me in different times..:hubba: of course, lawyers is good friends, a good lawyer has friend that is judge!!..  I was mad yesturday drinkin beers for andy!!  I'm glad he is not in jail.. and whats' funny...andy gave leo s  a "knock n talk" 
instead...  gosh I Like andy already... hes brave man!!


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Im sorry but this just doesnt make sense to me.  You saw them sitting there checking out "your" house? Then how exactly did you sneak up on them like your claiming?  And why is this the ONLY story ive ever heard (and ive been doing some searching since I just got a letter from customs) of someone getting their seeds or money confiscated and then having them follow up with an acual raid of your house?

Im not at all saying your story is untrue my friend I guess im just taken for a loop that your saying that they do infact follow up on these confiscations!   It really freaks me out cause like I said I just got my letter and my seeds were confiscated. *


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> papabeach,
> 
> You are in desperate need of an English Grammar class. I do not understand a  word you say. Or better yet. Shoot papa i'z knot noing wat u meen. I am sure you are a cool dude but I just can not comprehend a complete sentence from you.




yeah I do get that all the time...sorry if my grammar is so bad...
the way I talks is the habits of my hands' talking,   theres lot of deafness people that has bad grammars as I do.. Im not alone though..


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

*One more thing...I also find it interesting that you just reported to us last Sat on the 20th about your order being confiscated and now 7 days later they are already at your house and doing survalience?  Doesnt make sense my friend im sorry!*


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

<<<<<< pulls up a chair.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 27, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> <<<<<< pulls up a chair.



:48: <<<<<<<<pulls up next to zipflip and asks.."Care for a toke friend?".. lol


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> :48: <<<<<<<<pulls up next to zipflip and asks.."Care for a toke friend?".. lol


 
why certainly. thank you.  how bout a bong toke for you my friend:bong:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 27, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> why certainly. thank you.  how bout a bong toke for you my friend:bong:



 Why thank you. :bong::stoned:. That's it, the joint gets it :tokie:  LOL


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Why thank you. :bong::stoned:. That's it, the joint gets it :tokie:  LOL


:smoke1: comin back to ya.:48:  sorry i camped on it so long. man i'm flyin. that good stuff. :fly: LOL

LOL  andy's gonna think we cockin off or somethin bout this. lol  sorry andy we mean no harm man. i just curious to know the truths and facts bout this online seed purchasin cuz i either have to or end up losin bunch every year cuz sativas as all i get are good bag seeds is all. kinda surprise when they pop up. never knwo wat ya gonna get. i just wanna feel confident and not paranoid orderin seeds anywhere.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 27, 2008)

:ccc: :stoned: No disrespect meant at all andy, just figured we would burn one till you came back. I agree with zipflip, if that is the case than I need a completely different way of getting seeds. I have enough right now if I reveg or clone for a while but there are still a few strains I would like to get. If this is true than I probably wont order any seeds for a while.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

well.. I do not buy or order seeds at all..  If I do have bad seeds and grew it, I will burn it and clean it up, throw away the rest of seeds where it came from..  simple as it is.. 
so far I name branded my seeds..these is good, and I do have some wild guess seeds maybe 4 or 5 groups of it to go to see If I have hermie or not..  its not that hard if yall get bottom to it.. and be SAFE!!


----------



## andy52 (Sep 27, 2008)

to begin with my gf spotted the suv parked in the trees.it was only visible from her bathroom window.there is a pole barn blocking the view from the other end of the house.i would never have seen them.i went out the back end door and went thru the pole barn and circled thru the pole barn,thru our garden and then thru some trees to come up behind them.realize we have 40 acres of land here.not a small place.my attorney says i should not say too much about this event.would probably crap if he knew i was putting this online.not all the details tho,lol
   i just thinkits a fluke somehow.why go to all this trouble for a smalltime grower.but my past is kinda checkered.believe if you wish,if not,who gives a crap.just trying to deter some others that might be concerned,a fair warning.just be super careful.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks andy. zip and I got baked waiting for you to come on  have a toke:48:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> realize we have 40 acres of land here.not a small place.
> 
> why go to all this trouble for a smalltime grower.but my past is kinda checkered..


 
maybe with the two factors in tow there and orderin seeds...? probably thru up a flag wit the likes that maybe u were doing somethin larger than for personal use maybe and grabbed their attention...  ?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2008)

Veeeeerrrry interesting.  At this point, I think I've decided to grow enough for 5-6 months personal use, stop growing while I rebuild my box (there are many things I want to do differently after my first grow) and order the seeds during that time.  Nothing to see in case I get a visit, but

I just wonder how much of Andy's legal problem is related solely to the seeds?

I suspect that they've taken the approach of intercepting payments to Doc (like Andy's) because it's much more difficult/impossible to intercept the seeds because of the Doc's stealth shipping methods.

Dam, I wanted some seeds!  Thanks again, Andy, I really appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> to begin with my gf spotted the suv parked in the trees.it was only visible from her bathroom window.there is a pole barn blocking the view from the other end of the house.i would never have seen them.i went out the back end door and went thru the pole barn and circled thru the pole barn,thru our garden and then thru some trees to come up behind them.realize we have 40 acres of land here.not a small place.my attorney says i should not say too much about this event.would probably crap if he knew i was putting this online.not all the details tho,lol
> i just thinkits a fluke somehow.why go to all this trouble for a smalltime grower.but my past is kinda checkered.believe if you wish,if not,who gives a crap.just trying to deter some others that might be concerned,a fair warning.just be super careful.



Hey Andy,How close do think a Customs office is to you?Do you think they're picking on you because you're close?Or did they come out of their way to get you?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

*It seems very heavy-handed indeed 

:shocked: Intercepting outgoing mail is certainly easier for the US Customs Service, but wow, now it is illegal to address an envelope to the Doc, and the USPS notes the address and opens the mail and finds the order and $$ 

wow   online transactions will be next I guess  

*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 27, 2008)

Andy probably pissed them off when he put in a claim on that MO.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 27, 2008)

Andy, when you say your past is "checkered" do you mean you were busted for cultivation before?  I could see if you got busted a couple times, or something like that. Otherwise, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 27, 2008)

this was for more than ten seeds ... right? ... you don't have to go into details of course, but was it a large order that was intercepted?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

hate to see growers to be called as "criminal"   heck we do not give any damages to publics!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 27, 2008)

I believe it was for hundreds of dollars


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I believe it was for hundreds of dollars


 
Like 400 some from the other post


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hate to see growers to be called as "criminal" heck we do not give any damages to publics!!


 
* If you can believe anything you read in media, I see reports of busts of commercial grows, everyday, where the growers trash state/federal/private land growing their products  *

*:rant:  these folks that are growin and sellin are puttin US all on the spot, otherwise WE would all be under the radar :hubba:* 

*collateral damage is to be expected  *


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yeah I do get that all the time...sorry if my grammar is so bad...
> the way I talks is the habits of my hands' talking, theres lot of deafness people that has bad grammars as I do.. Im not alone though..


Papabeach1, I personally wouldn't care what people thought of my Grammar. Who are they to judge you for your old school tongue !!  Its just the "system" People who think they have fundamentally put together a dictionary of properly spoken word of a time where many people need there  hand held who think that the way of Human tongue can be "politically" corrected. No worries, The Hell with Them and there society driven minds.  Thanks JJ


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 27, 2008)

Andy52, Much Love and peace your way Man !!!!!  Stay safe  :O) JJ


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Papabeach1, I personally wouldn't care what people thought of my Grammar. Who are they to judge you for your old school tong !!  Its just the "system" People who think they have fundamentally put together a dictionary of properly spoken word of a time where many people need there  hand held who think that the way of Human tong can be "politically" corrected. No worries  F--k Them and there society driven minds.  Thanks JJ



Not that I personally care about ones grammar, but correct grammar is by nature a means of conveyance, if i were to use correct grammar when speaking to someone who primarily uses slang, or isnt well versed in proper English, I would have to adjust. However, correct grammar is key when describing things, for example. you can not like someone, but using words like "loath" or "disdain" actually are more effective at describing the "dislike". This goes for many things, so, with that in mind, bad grammar isnt very good for communication. And if using slang is a way to fool leo, proper english will fool them more as they typically dont understand "big words". 
JMO, use all the bad grammar you want, i know i could care less.

*Judge a man by his integrity, not his skin color, background, or education. Thats how i live my life, i dont car what anyone else thinks.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 27, 2008)

Like I said I was not knocking him in anyway, and I sympathise for his hearing disability. I just find it hard to respond to his posts and questions. I am sure he is a cool cat and I am in no way always gramatically correct. I just think it would be easier to communicate with him if he used spell check and grammar check while posting.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Like I said I was not knocking him in anyway, and I sympathise for his hearing disability. I just find it hard to respond to his posts and questions. I am sure he is a cool cat and I am in no way always gramatically correct. I just think it would be easier to communicate with him if he used spell check and grammar check while posting.



its the interwebz, who cares if we can spell, that what firefox is for!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 27, 2008)

Obviosly, Andy can't really go into details specific enough for us here on a public forum. As per advice given him by his lawyer, Andy, do what he says man.

For those of you who can't read between the lines, here is my take on Andy's situation, from what he has said so far without being REAL specific.

Andy has alot of property. His order for the seeds exceeded $400, so that tells me it was at least over 50 seeds or so.
The BIG kicker is the fact that Andy eloquintly (did i spell that right?) stated he had a "checkered past". Bingo. 
I understand Andy not wanting to go into further details of his "past". That is his business and that should be that. He posted that comment, imho, to give us a "clue" as to why they investigated him.

So, what it looks like to me is, they popped his order from the plain fact of the address it was sent to. We all know now that FEDLEO is onto the Doc.
They did a routain background check on the sender(andy), and his "checkered past" came up. A little more invetagating probably brought up his current address and the amount of land he has and location.
They sent out a "Customs" agent, which is GREAT for Andy. Obviously, they are not as sneaky as the DEA, which they could have turned the case over.
They are looking for an easy bust and he just fit the "profile".

Do I beleive Andy? Yes. Why lie? And the story he told, imho, makes sense if you look at it like a LEO. And folks, if you don't at least try to think like a LEO doing what we are doing, you are asking for trouble.
The timing of the "visit" from customs and when they informed him of his letter being caught makes sense also.

I think folks who don't have a criminal history who gets caught up in whats happening to Doc need not worry. For those who do, clean -up.

Thanks Andy for giving us a heads up.


----------



## tom thumb (Sep 27, 2008)

You are very lucky , usually they leave someone to watch your house and property while they get the warrant, eliminating any chance of getting rid of any contraband, unless you have a large hooka it's not real easy, I'm sorry to say Andy that if they are watching you like that they already know pretty much everything you do and have been doing and if any of that is contrary to the law "the man's law" the only reason they haven't acted is because they think you can lead them to bigger fish, or else "the man's law" is protecting you still, because they don't have court accepted evidence. I have had some dealings in this area, i could be a senior member if it was a forum on the sneakiness and misdeeds of leo. Fortunately, I live in Canada where things are a little more reasonable when dealing with such things and as a result I still have my freedom. If they've come once and didn't find anything it should be difficult for them to get a second warrant unless "you" give them an in, so be careful and keep smiling life is good, and a little paranoia will keep safe. cheers. Oh yeah, please you guys and your anagrams, i figure most out, but what is Doc, are we talking about dr. genetics seeds


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Well Andy im sorry bout your luck buddy and appreciate the bit of information that you have chosen to share. Its obvious your just being a good MP buddy and giving us a heads up and a notice to keep our noses clean. 

This thread has me a bit worried about all of us who have had something confiscated BUT im gonna chill and just do what I do now which is not get greedy and dont sell da goods. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 27, 2008)

> what is Doc


Dr Chronic Seeds


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 27, 2008)

Put on a rastafarian hat with a dreadlocks wig, a tie-dye t-shirt, and some hippie flip-flops. If they come back take them a box of doughnuts and coffee.


----------



## omnigr33n (Sep 27, 2008)

:bong:    ..............what?...................oh whatever  :bong::bong:!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't understand why anyone uses the Doc.  There's plenty of other much more reliable sources.  I like Seed Boutique, personally.

How many more threads are going to be started here asking "Does the Doc ship to the US?"


----------



## andy52 (Sep 27, 2008)

well my friends all is well on the home front.buddluv sure can read between the lines.i mean this info to do nothing but hopefully help just 1 person.hopefully all that order seeds.my checkered past consists of too much to talk about here.i have been busted before,but not for mj.it was drug related but thats my business.i have nothing to hide and welcome the leo's to visit.fk em all.they know now that i am not the average little snitching btch.this is what this is all about.lets play a game,you tell me 3 names,etc,etc.everybody knows that game.fk em again.i will go to my grave before being labled a sntch,btch,=punk.
  for all that take something from this,good.for the doubters.then do not post on my thread.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 27, 2008)

If you have nothing in the house andy just invite them in next time you see them out there. If they threaten to come back with a warrant just offer to give them a tour. It would probably get rid of them.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 27, 2008)

I LEARNED THE HARD WAY,NEVER OFFER NOTHING TO THE COPS.NOTHING.THATS WHAT GETS PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.they see the badge,hear the knock and get scared.scared will get you in jail my friend.no offense but this is not my first rodeo with the po po.thet are not welcome in my home.my home is for invited guests only.no warrant,no visit.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 27, 2008)

There's a difference between offering cooperation when you have something to hide and offering cooperation when you don't.


----------



## manels1111 (Sep 27, 2008)

Both of you are right I know this first hand as well.  If you are completly in the clear then don't worry about letting cops in.  If you are in the least possible to get busted for something don't say a word to them and don't let them in unless a warrant.  Its that simple.

It goes with almost anything and the law.  If you are in the wrong never say a word until you get a lawyer period.  Don't try to make up any excuse blah blah blah just get a lawyer and be done.  If you have nothing to hide and are perfectly fine then thats the only time to speak to them to avoid an arrest.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 27, 2008)

Agreed manels1111. It's important to know your rights regardless. The only reason I would suggest dealing with them or even giving them a tour, is because it'll get them out of your hair. If they threaten to come back with a warrant and you say "_Why? Want to come inside and poke around? Let's go..._", they won't know what to say, they'll be completely taken off the offensive, and they'll probably just glare at you and leave.


----------



## aslan king (Sep 27, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> well my friends all is well on the home front.buddluv sure can read between the lines.i mean this info to do nothing but hopefully help just 1 person.hopefully all that order seeds.my checkered past consists of too much to talk about here.i have been busted before,but not for mj.it was drug related but thats my business.i have nothing to hide and welcome the leo's to visit.fk em all.they know now that i am not the average little snitching btch.this is what this is all about.lets play a game,you tell me 3 names,etc,etc.everybody knows that game.fk em again.i will go to my grave before being labled a sntch,btch,=punk.
> for all that take something from this,good.for the doubters.then do not post on my thread.


 
Don't be a fool. The Feds have alot of time and money to watch you. Knock and talk! when the Feds knock on your door, they have taps, pictures, testimony. They also have a long memory. They started around here in 93. Didn't knock on doors till 96. They don't just want you. they want to follow a trail from you to everyone else. these are not the fun police.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 28, 2008)

thats why i have never,ever went along with anything a cop,dea or whatever in uniform has to say.they come to my door and i am rude as hell and make it a point that i do not like or trust the law.no respect for it either.i have had experiences of a life time to justify this resentment of any and all law enforcement.period.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 28, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Obviosly, Andy can't really go into details specific enough for us here on a public forum. As per advice given him by his lawyer, Andy, do what he says man.
> 
> For those of you who can't read between the lines, here is my take on Andy's situation, from what he has said so far without being REAL specific.
> 
> ...


 
i guess it makes sense to me now how or why. just all the combination of the factors did it. i bet they prolly just run simple background checks on all names that come thru either sendin money orders checks etc. or the names on the seed packages they nab up.   
  and for unsaid details i think it'd be wise for me not to ever try orderin any lol...


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * If you can believe anything you read in media, I see reports of busts of commercial grows, everyday, where the growers trash state/federal/private land growing their products  *
> 
> *:rant:  these folks that are growin and sellin are puttin US all on the spot, otherwise WE would all be under the radar :hubba:*
> 
> *collateral damage is to be expected  *



you think commercial  growers has anything to get it planned to give any damages to public?? I am more than sure the commercial growers intend to not get caught in any way, at all.   if some leaks has come to leos' lap, opps, that is what ask for.. but also give many thanks to MEDIA!!!!!!!!!!!! and stupid leos!!!!!!!!!!!!! for "brainwashing" public s brains telling marijuana is criminal, and "dangerous drugie"   get me?   if I did got caught, I would be embarrassing  even more I will be in newspaper,  I do not want that..myself, everybody who are growing is trying to be SAFE!! except all to whoever says marijuana is stupid....


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

andy,  I agree with NorCalHal

be safe and clean up,  plan with backups somewhere,  not your home but somewhere, use your good connections for now..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*YES, I do think commercial growers PLAN to damage the public, ie stealing power, or growing on public [or other peoples] property 

:rant: Maybe I havent been clear enuf, In My Less Than Humble Opinion, ILLEGAL COMMERCIAL GROWERS are the enemy, even more so than all LEO put together *


----------



## JBonez (Sep 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *YES, I do think commercial growers PLAN to damage the public, ie stealing power, or growing on public [or other peoples] property
> 
> :rant: Maybe I havent been clear enuf, In My Less Than Humble Opinion, ILLEGAL COMMERCIAL GROWERS are the enemy, even more so than all LEO put together *



they do put us all in an otherwise distasteful position, leo thinks we are all just in it for profit, which isnt the case alot of times, shoot, i think of it more than a hobby than anything else. Commercial growers do give guys like me a bad name, so yeah, i pretty much agree with this statement.


----------



## blancolighter (Sep 28, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> I LEARNED THE HARD WAY,NEVER OFFER NOTHING TO THE COPS.NOTHING.THATS WHAT GETS PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.they see the badge,hear the knock and get scared.scared will get you in jail my friend.no offense but this is not my first rodeo with the po po.thet are not welcome in my home.my home is for invited guests only.no warrant,no visit.


 
Amen. Besides who knows, anyone can over look a seed or something trivial. Best not let a cop in and take that chance. Besides cops are lousy for the Fung Shui.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 29, 2008)

they park out front again Andy, call the locals on 'em. say theres a 'suspicious' vehicle in your area. say you think thier from the rip off crew,
and thier scopin' out the neighborhood for what they can come back, and steal tonight. flip a script on 'em. . then glass 'em from the distance.
file a formal complaint on 'em. say thier snappin' pics of your woman, and invading your privacy. tell the locals to do thier job. 
i've never called the cops on no one, but the idea of calling the cops on thier own, well, i don't think i could pass on that one.:hubba: ...good luck brother. (another 5 weeks', we prolly won't have these worries'.)


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well Is there a good way to order seeds?  I never put my name on the order and send it away from the grow house.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering about something.  Recently it was decided (I believe by the supreme court)  that we have no Miranda rights until charges have been pressed against us.  So, that being the case we supposedly don't have the right to remain silent until charges have been pressed.  However, what about the fifth amendment, doesn't it apply?  That being the case then we shouldn't need Miranda rights.

Regardless of whether or not it's legal to remain silent, remaining silent and then being penalized for it is better than getting busted for something bigger.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 29, 2008)

there is no crime in keeping your mouth shut,

Andy I feel for ya brotha.. sounds like a living hell to me.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks turkeyneck.been kinda shitty all around.at least i got to harvest 1 plant.sucks huh?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

big time buvah.. big time. just keep a low profile for a bit..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Im new here not even sure what Doc is... And after what *Threadstarter has been threw i'm sure he doesnt wanna explain it over and over... its like explaining a car accident of your brand new mustang for the 50th time ha.. it starts to hurt  haha.. *Memories*.. Anyway...

Whats Doc.. And if you wanna keep the goons away from ur crib set urself up a P.O. Box..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 30, 2008)

its better than none andy... 

stay low, do something today so you can sleep better tonight


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks pappa,alls good


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Im new here not even sure what Doc is... And after what *Threadstarter has been threw i'm sure he doesnt wanna explain it over and over... its like explaining a car accident of your brand new mustang for the 50th time ha.. it starts to hurt haha.. *Memories*.. Anyway...
> 
> Whats Doc.. And if you wanna keep the goons away from ur crib set urself up a P.O. Box..



*just read the first 2 pages chip*


----------

